# Maurice Lacroix Straps



## supernova89 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,

I hope you don't think I'm cheeky for asking for some information prior to contributing to the forum. Not sure what the etiquette is!

Anyway my Dad's recently passed me down an old watch of his - a Maurice Lacroix 92127. I think it's about 15-20 years old. He's worn Tag Heuer's for as long as I can remember.

At present it's got a very tired looking brown strap and I'm keen to give the watch a lift by replacing it with a new Maurice Lacroix official strap. I don't mind spending a decent sum of money on an official strap. The way I see it - I've got the watch for free - so even if I spend a substantial sum on an official strap - I've still obtained a cheap watch overall.

I wondered if anyone knew where I could obtain an official 18mm Maurice Lacroix strap? I've spent a bit of time Googling and I can only find one here:

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p17720h1821s1902-Replacement-watch-st.html

Ideally I'd like a Navy Blue strap which I think will go well with the gold but I can only find one which has a 20mm lug width. I don't know if there's any way to shrink straps down to 18mm?

I've lifted this image off the internet for those who are interested (although it's currently got a brown strap rather than a black one)










I know a sensible solution would be to buy a non-Maurice Lacroix strap but I'm a stickler for detail and I love the M emblem.

Any help you can offer in this regard would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

George


----------



## supernova89 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry should have put this in Tinkerer's Corner. Any Mods/Admin - please feel free to move the thread wherever appropriate.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you been in touch with them direct- nothing to lose and they may come up trumps.

Welcome by the way.


----------



## PCUK (Jun 15, 2013)

@supernova89 did you manage to find a strap for your 92127? I have the same watch and also am looking for one.


----------

